
George Washington walks to you. What technology do you show him first? - willart4food
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/bulkky/george_washington_wakes_up_and_walks_over_to_you/
======
tannhaeuser
The web, with all its warts, idiosyncrasies, and repercussions as a mature
medium dominated by the very few. Maybe he'd find a way to let it thrive
again, as knowledgable he was about human nature.

------
duxup
A map on my phone might be a good start.

He would be familiar with maps so that would be something we could build off
of.

